# Wallaby just ate an entire COOKED chicken carcass



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I need your help DFC! What do I do? He has eaten cooked chicken bones before but never in such a quantity. There was also a great deal of skin/fat. Please help!

For those of you wondering. I was going to make stock and thought I'd put the carcass in the fridge. Went to check on my cavies who are out mowing the lawn, when I came back he was crunching on the last of it. The only other thing he's eaten today was a raw chicken neck.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, when that has happened to my dog i went to the doggie ER, but i realize I am a little overreactive.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

xelil, I am too when it comes to this stuff. I have both of my vets' cell phone numbers.. on speed dial.
I just talked to Wallaby's pro-raw vet and he said that he didn't need to come in straight away, but to feed him a boneless meal tonight and possibly tomorrow morning, and if he is showing any sign of distress to bring him in, but in all likelihood it will pass without a problem.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When I was looking after my friends Ridgeback, she got in my rubbish and did the same thing, ate a whole chicken carcass. I was really worried and called her owners saying maybe I should look at taking her to the vet, but they laughed and said it happens all the time and not to worry. So I didn't (well, not much), and she was fine.
I'd just keep an eye on her, don't freak out, they are remarkably resiliant, believe it or not.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know when my dog ate a plate of cooked chicken thighs the x-ray showed almost nothing, just some small slivers in there. I thought that was pretty amazing considering he ate them all in about 2 minutes flat.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we are right there with you....go out and get some slippery elm bark to line her gastric and intestinal tract and then give a boneless meal and include a little liver....

dogs have eaten cooked bones before....not supposed to i know, but they do....some eat socks and the tops off their toys...

breathe....don't rush to the vet yet....keep an eye on your baby...


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My dog got into the rubbish bin and ate a cooked chicken drumstick and I freaked as I was really new to raw feeding, but do you know, there were absolutely no adverse affects at all phew!!!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Mine have done this a few times. My Rottie will not usually touch anything but his RAW, NOT so with the APBT & he has made it to 10 1/2. 
Wallaby is going to be just fine, I would follow Magicre's advice though.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

So how is Wallaby?


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

He seems fine. He is exercising normally and calm in the house as usual. I palpated his tummy this morning and he wasn't showing any signs of discomfort. I think we're in the clear.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Whew! Glad to hear it! I know I would have Fah REAKED if one of the hoodlums had done that. They've given me too many heart stopping moments as it is with all the crap they put in to their mouths...thankfully they usually hurl it back up not long after but dang, man, they can definitely slam you in to full on alert mode can't they!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Well I think we're gonna be okay. He seems to be doing fine.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm glad Wallaby is doing well, you'd probably have noticed if there was a problem within 24 hours at the most. Of course still keep an eye on him just in case but he should be fine! Lucky guy!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm glad your dog is ok. i can see a dog getting in the trash
once or picking something of the table once. after that i don't
understand how it can several times.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> I'm glad Wallaby is doing well, you'd probably have noticed if there was a problem within 24 hours at the most. Of course still keep an eye on him just in case but he should be fine! Lucky guy!


Thanks, I'm glad your Dobie is on the mend as well!



doggiedad said:


> i'm glad your dog is ok. i can see a dog getting in the trash
> once or picking something of the table once. after that i don't
> understand how it can several times.


Thanks. The people I live with are pretty careless, they leave stuff out and literally look at him, tell him "no" and walk away. Like that's going to do anything.. Wallaby started out with almost no tendency to counter surf, but it's gotten so bad lately.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad to hear that everything is ok with Wallaby!


----------

